# What did you include in talking photo album



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all, we have been linked to a baby boy  our SW said to get the talking photo album and I was just wondering what sort of photos you had in them and what you said? Many thanks


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We did photos of ; 
Me
Dh
Eldest Child
3 of us together
Bedroom
Bathroom
Outside of house
Lounge

In each one we had the same teddy. We also did a head shot of me, dh and eldest lo which the fc stuck up in room at fc. The lo was 9 months at the time so it didn't need to be anything complicated or fancy.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Mummy and daddy
Mummy
Daddy
Mummy making a drink
Daddy in the car
Cat
Outside of house
Her bedroom

We wore the same clothes in each picture and kept it simple as little pink was only 10 months. The first day of introductions we wore the same outfit that we had on the album and I did my hair the same. Have fun making it!


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Our front door
Mummy
Daddy 
the garden
Big brother 
Los bedroom
The dog

We included a cuddly toy in all the pictures and then gave it in with the album at matching panel


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We too wore the same clothes throughout the album and wore them on the first day of intros and included a teddy in each photo which we also gave with the photo album. Little man hadn't spent much time in a bedroom so we took all our photos in his room so it became very familiar. 
We did: 
little man - peeppo little man, we can see you
teddy - this is nelly. Can you see her in any of the photos? 
mummy and daddy - we're your mummy and daddy and we can't wait to meet you.
daddy - I'm your daddy and we are going to have lots of fun playing together
mummy - I'm you mummy and I have lots of special cwtches to give my special boy
dog - this is Connor. He's a doggy and he has a big waggy tail that he wags when he's happy.
Mummy, daddy in his room - 
Teddy in his cot - look little man, who's that in your cot? It's nelly waiting to give you a cwtch.

We made ours because we were asked to rather than because we thought it would be useful but it really did work a treat. Little man was only 8 months and wary of strangers but as we walked in he smiled, crawled over to his album and brought it to us. He still looks at it regularly and kisses the pictures...especially the one of him! 

On amazon you can also buy recordable stories. We bought 'guess how much I love you' and recorded us reading it. Little man loves that too.

Have fun!


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Interestingly we got told that we weren't allowed to refer to ourselves as mummy and daddy, but had to use our first names instead. This really annoys me, but i thought maybe it was "standard procedure"...our LO will be 11 months at intros.....why is it different for everyone?


I just went and got some A4 pictures of us laminated (embarrassing looking so vein in the shop). Plus a Tomy album, a photo book and video. We have to show all rooms including the spare room. Inside any cupboards in case they might think there is something scary in there, and inside the fridge in case they worry about no food. As others have said we have a "transitions" toy in most photos. Plus we have to supply FC with 2 t-shirts we have slept in.


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

oh...forgot...we also have to read a bedtime story in our video.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

How exciting  

We did

Mummy
Daddy
Half brother
Half brother
Mummy and Daddy
LO bedroom

The bedroom had LO teddy waiting in her cot, which LO was given with her album.

We also wore the same clothes on first day of introductions

Our LO was 10 months when we met her

Enjoy your intros x


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

At what point did everyone have their photo albums done? We've been linked but not been to matching panel so not sure when to do ours


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

We have been asked to have photo albums & video ready for MP in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We had to have them ready for mp as well.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Snap MP


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Fab exciting news !  

We did , pic of us both , two of her bedroom inc toys and cot , cats , rabbits and ponies . 
We did A4 pics of us and FC put these up round the house . 
LO is 9 months and we are in intros now and every time we leave FC says she goes to look at the book )) 

We had to take them to match panel .


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

our SW kind of mentioned it in passing on the morning of MP and never said anything about it again.   luckily i had the FC's number and i liased with her to get the album to master c before intros (there was quite a gap between MP and intros for us due to SW holidays.) I got the ideas for what pictures to include off here.

we had his toy pig in each picture but we took that the day we met him, after it had been sleeping in our bed for a month.   we also took a tshirt from each of us, i forgot about that.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Everhopefulmum, you are mummy and daddy, what are the reasons they've given you to use first names? I would really question this, otherwise to little one you're just another person coming to visit. And how would you handle the transition between being X one day and Mummy the next? You need to be mummy and daddy from day one in my opinion to give yourselves that special identity. Hope you feel able to question this further


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We too had to get it ready for MP, straight after mp we had the introduction schedule meeting with the FC so we were able to give her the tomy book, teddy, blanket (which we slept with for a couple of weeks) DVD ( of us reading him bedtime stories) 

Our son was 10 months old at introductions and we were told to introduce ourselves as mummy and daddy. You are going to be his/her mummy and daddy so you should be allowed to say that in the recordings mpo.

Daddy pic "hello xxxxxxxx I am daddy"
Mummy pic "hello xxxxxxx I am mummy"
Cat " hello xxxxxxxx this is ginger the cat and he can't wait to meet you"
Lo bedroom with daddy sitting in his rocking chair "hello xxxxxxx I'm daddy and I am sitting in your bedroom"
Bathroom with his teddy in the bath that we also have at mp "hello xxxxxxx this is teddy in the bath waiting to have some splish splosh fun with you"
Mummy with some of his toys " hello xxxxxxx this is mummy playing with some of your toys"
Front of the house also teddy sitting in the front step "hello xxxxxxx this is the front door to your new home"
Mummy and daddy together "hello xxxxxxx this is mummy and daddy having a picnic"


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I totally agree with lolly. I think it's appalling that you are unable to refer to yourselves as mummy and daddy. You ARE your lo's mummy and daddy and I would def ask for this to be clarified. Tbh, I think I would refuse to do unless I could be. How confusing is that going to be to your lo? Basically you are telling them that while they are at FC you are not their mummy and daddy which surely is one of the main aims of introductions. 
We also did ours for mp.
Hope you are able to get a little more info


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Lolly & Flash123, we were told not to do it as it was "too intimate" what ever that means. But SW was speaking to a variety of adopters with different age children & i can understand that say an 8 year old might find this hard, a 10 month old is a very different case imo.

So after deciding it was nonsenses we did our video yesterday (OMG total cringefest) and made a decision that we would introduce ourselves "hi my name ixxxx and i'm your mummy.....hi my name is xxxx and i'm your daddy". I think by the time SW check it, it will be too late!!! So I hope & some common sense needs to prevail.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Good for you!!!   I think their talking rubbish about intimacy, you're about to be this little ones mummy and daddy, forever!! How much more intimate can you get?!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course you are mummy and daddy.  How silly!

Ours was asked for MP, too. We did a video (very short, very embarassing!), some A4 shots laminated and a Tomy talking album.  I made Bug a little bag with his name on it, out of material which had themes like the decoration of his room.

talking album was:-
Both outside house
Both in bedroom
Daddy in bedroom playing with toys
Daddy in living room
Mummy in kitchen baking
Daddy in garden playing with cats
Mummy in local playground putting soft toy on the swings

There was a soft toy in each pic, and we brought it with us when we came.  He still loves it.    We wore the same clothes for pics, vid and intros - I have a selection of similar red jumpers!

After all the agonising, the recordings didn't work at FC's, but he loved the pics and the vid, and we used it as the basis of a soothing story about where he came from at bedtime, when he was feeling unsettled.

Just so you know it's all worth it, though, when we walked through the door on the first day of intros, Bug gasped, ran the length of the living room away from us, grabbed the two laminated photos, and ran back to us shouting, "Mummy!  Daddy!"

Will never forget that moment as long as I live.


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Finalised our dvd yesterday......DH did an amazing job of editing it & including some music at the start & end and some funny credits (admittedly this is probably more for ours & FC benefit TBH). Still hated watching it back, we couldn't have looked less natural, talk about over acting things.

You're going to think I'm a nutter, but me & DH always slept with our teddies...Now there are 4 in the bed as we have two of LO transition toys (just in case we need a backup in an emergency)....it's getting a bit crowded!

We still need to finalise our Tomy Album this weekend before the MP on monday.


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Everhopefulmum,

Our timelines are very similar. Were at MP on 13th! Can I ask you what you included in your DVD? We're doing ours this weekend.

Many thanks,

Kelly xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Kellyrocket......exciting but scary time   .


We included showing the outside of the house, with the car on the drive (social services told us to have number plate hidden).....then to us at the front door waving and introducing ourselves...then "come inside and have a look around".....


Us sat in the hallway introducing our cats (we had to film this multiple times as they didn't seem to want to play along). 


Our living room with us on the sofa with transitions toy and the TV showing Peter Rabbit cartoons, which are apparently LO's favourites. 


Bathroom with bath filled with toys.


Kitchen/dinner with transition toy in LO's highchair and us pretending to have breakfast.


Our bedroom with us "asleep" on bed with transition toy.


Then his bedroom with us reading a bedtime story - with transition toy in his cot.


& Finally a sweep of the back garden with cats running around.


Hope this helps.....goodluck for 13th x


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

This post is so helpful. We are at MP on the 13th too and still have two spaces left in our album to fill. Am thankful that we don't have to do a DVD.


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Everhopeful! Very helpful! My husband works for a media company and I'm worried he's trying to produce an Oscar winner! Your DVD sounds great! Good luck with everything and let us know how your intros go (if you're not too tired!)

We are excited and a little anxious at the same time. All the 'what ifs?' are swirling around my head... what if we get a 'no' at panel? What if our son doesn't like us? What if our son prefers my husband? What if I don't like my son? What if I'm rubbish at being a mum? Argh! I know it's natural to feel like this and some of my friends with BC have said they felt the same BUT I can't help myself.

We've decorated our son's room, have his pushchair and carseat ready to go and have his toys all ready for him so the prospect of a 'no' at panel would be devastating. Keep those fingers crossed!

Daisy, good luck at panel! Please let me know how you get on. Our intros start 24/02..

Kelly xx


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm jealous at the fact that you have a date for your intros we don't at all and have been told that we won't until everything is signed and sealed, doesn't help with work at all!! I am so glad that you have said that you are having all these thoughts coz I am thinking exactly the same thing! We still need to get a few things such as a wardrobe and build up the cot bed and add little touches to the room!

Xx


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Daisy,

When do you get your intros date? At panel? Relieved to hear I'm not the only one with the what ifs?! 

It's so exciting and terrifying all at the same time.

Our son is 15 months old and absolutely gorgeous! Are welcoming a boy or a girl?

Kelly xx


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

We apparently get a provisional date after MP but they aren't having a planning meeting until after it's all signed and sealed. We are welcoming a little pink who is 19 months old and all I want to do is run to the finish line now coz I can see it! I feel glad that I'm not alone with all these feelings glad to have someone in the same boat and kind of date range xx


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Daisy,

I'd be happy to stay in touch!

Drop me a line anytime.

Kelly xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi kelly & daisy,

No your not the only one playing the what if game, I haven't slept properly for a couple of weeks now pondering everything under the sun. Then even when I do sleep I have weird dreams, I dreamt last night that my husband announced he was gay at the MP so they gave LO to my sister instead and she dropped him in a swimming pool!!! Clearly going crazy.

Subject to the all important yes, Our intros also start on 24th. Our LO is a boy who will be 11 months when we bring him home. The whole house is full of his stuff (which also freaks me out a bit, as I'm normally a neat freak), so if we got a no, I don't know what I'd do. Not even going to contemplate it! We just need to organise a carseat next week & we should be all done with the shopping.

Our planning meeting is on the first day of intros. We meet son first for an hour, then have the planning meeting.

Thinking of you both. x


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Everhopeful (and Daisy),

Loving the swimming pool dream! I keep dreaming we already have LO home then wake up and realise we still have to go to panel...

Our intros sound quite similar for day one. When I get home I'll let you know our plan (at work at mo - see I can't concentrate!)

Our house is also bulging at the seams with toys, equipment and nappies so like you, if we get a no I don't know what we'll do. We have introduced bits and bobs gradually so as not to freak ourselves (or the dogs) out! We keep popping into his room to just look at it - we're so sad!

Do stay in touch ladies, it's encouraging to know we're not alone!

Kelly xx


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

We don't have a lot of toys purely because she is coming with hundreds!! All the toys that are at FC's are hers and I'm not sure where I'm going to put them all!
By the beginning of march ladies you should have ur LO's home how exciting!!
Can't say I'm havin strange dreams as I'm knackered. In my last yr of a nursing degree so study study study at the mo which helps to take my mind of things!!
Xx


----------

